# Start folding the easy way? is it worth it?



## Thefumigator (Oct 11, 2010)

A chap there at Hard OCP has coded a kind of front end for multiple clients...

Its very interesting, but as some said in the forums, don't want to screw my actual config

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1550668

Check it out, maybe is worth it. for now I don't have plenty of clients so it doesn't make too much sense for me.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks interesting, I have a couple of new GPU's coming in a few days, will try it out when setting them up.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

I've seen this over at EVGA and OCN....I plan on trying it out when I re-setup my folding clients w/ the GTS450


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2010)

Very interesting. I did not sort through all the post, but does it run SMP2?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah looks like it runs all the clients, just skim read the thread but there is a post about -bigadv somewhere in there as well.

EDIT: Seems to be a setting to enable -bigadv and also the # of cores you use in SMP


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Very interesting. I did not sort through all the post, but does it run SMP2?



Yes.  Even WinSMP -bigadv


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 12, 2010)

Now that you are talking about -adv, is it really important? I mean, will this improve my PPD somewhat? I looked that in the SMP thread, buck said "you should".


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2010)

sweet


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Thefumigator said:


> Now that you are talking about -adv, is it really important? I mean, will this improve my PPD somewhat? I looked that in the SMP thread, buck said "you should".



Only with a 3.6ghz+ i7 or other octo-thread setup that folds 24/7.  Stanford won't even send bigadv WUs to systems with less than 8 threads


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

hmm gonna try this when i get the 465 back from RMA, should be nice


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Certainly looks very convenient, at least if it works


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 for that


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 13, 2010)

Can confirm that this works very well, at least for setting up GPU, haven't set the CPU up yet.

Very easy to install and was up and running in a few minutes with a new GPU setup.


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 16, 2010)

Great!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Can confirm that this works very well, at least for setting up GPU, haven't set the CPU up yet.
> 
> Very easy to install and was up and running in a few minutes with a new GPU setup.



Awesome!


I forgot to use this when setting up my clients, so I can't offer an opinion


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 25, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Can confirm that this works very well, at least for setting up GPU, haven't set the CPU up yet.
> 
> Very easy to install and was up and running in a few minutes with a new GPU setup.



lol just the opposite for me...CPU set up with out a hitch...GPU didn't have a clue what to do with my rig in the sig..maybe cuz I am running two 48702 in crossfire

Its all good tho...I run the GPU just fine from the the one I manually configged.


----------

